# Ivorys next Hail Mary; state convention



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.capitalpress.com/Idaho/2...ek-convention-of-states-to-amend-constitution

Can't say he isn't determined, but no matter what path they take sportsmen need to be there as a road block, along with others who enjoy public land.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't think he's got (or will have) the votes, although he certainly looks proud of himself in the picture. It's going to come down to how well they can incentivize (bribe) other states to join in. The farther east we go the less incentive for other states to join in due to much smaller tracts of public land. Most other states already fell for the "states rights" argument and had all their public land sold out from underneath them.


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

What a tool! How can people not see that this is a smoke and mirrors in attempt to gain ownership of our public lands for personal gain? It makes me sick to think that people from the west want to be like the rest of the nation, where there is literally not tracts of public land large enough to shoot a firearm on. The very last thing I want for the intermountain west is to become like Texas, where you MUST own or lease land to hunt on.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

paddlehead said:


> What a tool! How can people not see that this is a smoke and mirrors in attempt to gain ownership of our public lands for personal gain? It makes me sick to think that people from the west want to be like the rest of the nation, where there is literally not tracts of public land large enough to shoot a firearm on. The very last thing I want for the intermountain west is to become like Texas, where you MUST own or lease land to hunt on.


Agreed but Ivory is beginning to get desperate and show just how much smoke and mirrors this is. First off, I thought according to Ivory the constitution already said that these lands should have been given to the states? If so why do you need to ratify it? And why is Utah sitting aside millions in taxpayer dollars towards a lawsuit that obviously Mr. Ivory doesn't even believe in? Second, he's getting desperate because he's went from lawsuit, to congress, to state convention. All I can say is I'm glad Zinke is DOI head, and I'm glad Trump is the republican that won. So long as sportsmen and other outdoor groups, as well as the general public continue to let their voices be heard on this issue and continue standing against it, it should die a painful death for those who want these lands so badly.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Ivory is the worst. I hope this dumb idea dies soon. I've been pretty skeptical of Trump but at least it sounds like he's doing us a real favor with Zinke. Who knows what shape we'd be in if Cruz had won.


----------

